
Social Networking: The Past - michaelnovati
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/03/social-networking-past/
======
gordonc
Finally! Some mainstream tech criticism in contrast to the overwhelming din of
cargo-cult social network startups.

~~~
corin_
Hacker News, where TC is "mainstream".

